# Sterelux Lumière



## Dany (May 4, 2016)

I love stereo cameras. One of my preferred in my collection has been made by Lumière From 1936 to the beginning of the WWII.
The Sterelux was produced with some variations, this one is the type II model C recognizable to the distance setting coupling bar below the lens .
It produces 6x13 cm stereo pairs and is to be loaded with film type 116.
It came to me as a package with the user's manual and the cones to protect against the flare (I cannot find the name in English....could you tell me ?)
The plug may be installed on one lens to produce single image


----------



## dxqcanada (May 7, 2016)

That's a fine looking camera.


----------



## Derrel (May 7, 2016)

What a beauty!!!! The cones to protect against lens flare would be called lens shades, or lens hoods.


----------



## Dany (May 8, 2016)

Thank you Derrel,
I will note it in my glossary for further use.


----------



## Dany (Dec 2, 2021)

Some time ago, I bought a Steretux Lumière type 2 for my collection presented here above:
Since then, I have been looking for the older type 1 to complete the series.
I finally found it and am delighted with this new acquisition.
The adjustment of the diaphragms is done on the rim around the right lens while that of the speed is done similarly on the left one.
The mustache-shaped coupling bar is used to adjust the focus simultaneously on both lenses.
Few copies of this model were probably manufactured from 1933 to 1935. Mine has the number 1857 engraved by hand with a metal stylus inside the camera.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 2, 2021)

Dany said:


> I love stereo cameras. One of my preferred in my collection has been made by Lumière From 1936 to the beginning of the WWII.
> The Sterelux was produced with some variations, this one is the type II model C recognizable to the distance setting coupling bar below the lens .
> It produces 6x13 cm stereo pairs and is to be loaded with film type 116.
> It came to me as a package with the user's manual and the cones to protect against the flare (I cannot find the name in English....could you tell me ?)
> ...


Beautiful machine! And what a connection to the history of photography!


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 2, 2021)

Both of those are so cool.


----------

